# Christmas 2013



## Relle (Dec 31, 2012)

OK, ITS ONLY 51 WEEKS until Christmas.:silent:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2012)

You're a sadist.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Dec 31, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha. Nice.

Although today I made some Castile soap that I poured into Christmas tree shaped molds for next year. It's gonna be rad.


----------



## Relle (Dec 31, 2012)

Hazel said:


> You're a sadist.


 
           FYI - the forum will only let you use no more than 4 smiley images - how do I know - well I put in 10 and it   
                     won't load.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2012)

phew! thank you!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2012)

Gryfonmoon said:


> today I made some Castile soap that I poured into Christmas tree shaped molds for next year.



Wow! You're organized. I'm impressed with your ability to plan ahead. I generally wait until September or October before thinking of Christmas. 

Relle - I didn't know smileys were limited. How frustrating for you. :wink:


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Jan 1, 2013)

I guess the Castile I made in Novemebr will be nice and ready to be gifted. Sigh.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 1, 2013)

Hausfrau007 said:


> I guess the Castile I made in Novemebr will be nice and ready to be gifted. Sigh.


 
That is what I need to make- Castille! (I'm out of Sunflower oil, so can't use my "tried and true" recipe til I get to WalMart.)

Right now I'm "cleaning up" from Christmas 2012. Have the decorations off and am ready to take down the tree. Wish my soap would take care of this type of "cleaning up!"


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 1, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Wow! You're organized. I'm impressed with your ability to plan ahead. I generally wait until September or October before thinking of Christmas.



Well, I want these to cure for a year so I can be all "This is the best soap because it cured for a year" to my friends, LOL. And I hear castile is best after a long cure.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2013)

Castile does get better after a long cure. I personally don't like it but I did find out I really like a bastile I made with buttermilk and 100% olive after...oh, I'd say about 18 months.


----------



## Relle (Jan 1, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Wow! You're organized. I'm impressed with your ability to plan ahead. I generally wait until September or October before thinking of Christmas.
> 
> Relle - I didn't know smileys were limited. How frustrating for you. :wink:


 
Hazel, I'll only need to let you know about Christmas then about 4 months out. I'm trying to get you organized earlier than that :yawn:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2013)

Okey dokey. Just PM me in August.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hazel that is still a Castille....


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2013)

How cool, Lindy! We posted at the same time - although I was a split second faster. 

I thought it was Castile if it was only water and olive oil. Anything other than water was considered Bastile.


----------



## Relle (Jan 1, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Okey dokey. Just PM me in August.


 
Who's going to remind me that far ahead, I could be dead by then :angel:.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't worry! I'll remind you and you'd better not be dead. You can't escape this forum that easily.


----------



## Relle (Jan 8, 2013)

Sadist here - 50 weeks down.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Donna (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh Pleeezzzeee!  Someone just take her away!!!!

Dec. 26th....the happiest time of the year


----------



## Hazel (Jan 8, 2013)

maiseycat's picture made me laugh. I'm glad I wasn't taking a sip of my coffee at the time.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)

Heh. I aim to please


----------



## Relle (Jan 9, 2013)

Donna said:


> Oh Pleeezzzeee!  Someone just take her away!!!!
> 
> Dec. 26th....the happiest time of the year


 
You can't get rid of me that easily, I'm here to stay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 9, 2013)

I was totally un-Christmas with my soaps.:sad:  They were completely year-round scents unless you count one being green and it was just green clay.  Next Christmas I want to have at least a spice soap and pine or evergreen one.  

You have to order in the late summer or fall, too, I learned. :idea: Get on the stick (blender) in Sept or October and for Halloween scents, August or Sept.  Unless doing melt and pour or hot process which has soaps ready a lot sooner than ones that have to cure 4 weeks.


----------



## lsg (Jan 9, 2013)

Hazel said:


> You're a sadist.


 
And an enabler.:shifty:


----------



## Genny (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone starting their Mothers Day or Easter stuff yet?


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the FO Chanel #5 from NDA specifically to make my mom soap for Mother's Day.  I received my oils from soaperchoice yesterday and I am still waiting on another order to arrive from SMR.  But......I am back to work, then this week I got a flu bug(luckily it is my days off)......so I haven't been feeling up to soaping yet.  I want to, I have all these really cool ideas floating around in my head.  I said screw Valentine's Day (now that I no longer have a bf I could care less about "being in love").


----------



## Relle (Jan 9, 2013)

Genny said:


> Anyone starting their Mothers Day or Easter stuff yet?


 
11 weeks 'til Easter.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 9, 2013)

:shock: Easter??? Valentines Day??? Mothers Day??? I'm still recovering from Christmas & New Years! Lol


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Relle (Jan 19, 2013)

48 weeks on Wednesday. We are all aging slowly but surely.:silent:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 20, 2013)

OMG! I _*love *_the dancing Santa! 

Here he is for you -


----------



## Relle (Jan 30, 2013)

47, 47, 47


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the edit, Relle! He's great and now you've added trotting reindeer. Will the fun never stop?


----------



## VanessaP (Jan 30, 2013)

YAY 47 weeks until my birthday then  Yanno, 30 didn't scare me, 32 didn't freak me out, looking at 33 doesn't bother me. Dunno if 40 will or not in 2020.

But that just means I get 42 more weeks until we get to set up the Christmas tree for the twins


----------



## Relle (Feb 6, 2013)

46,46 weeks to go - ho, ho.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 7, 2013)

You're a mean one! But I like it.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 7, 2013)

If I have to smell cinnamon-scented pine cones for at least 6 more months I'll have a meld down.  Bring on the lemongrass, basil and grapefruit!  I know it's spring when I put those first basil plants in the beds.  IT's only a few weeks from there to lime/basil martinis after an afternoon of cutting grass in 97 degree temps.  Can't wait.


----------



## Relle (Feb 13, 2013)

Sadist here - 45,45,45


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sadist? I'd say masochist. You love the pain of Christmas in the summer don't you? No snow, no hot chocolate, white Christmassongs
Playing in the mall and you step out into 40 degrees Celsius....


----------



## Relle (Feb 14, 2013)

You love the pain of Christmas in the summer don't you? 

Believe me its no pain, no pain whatsoever  - No cold feet, swimming in the ocean, seafood for lunch on Xmas day, and I've yet to see snow here in summer or winter.


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 14, 2013)

lol i love it, its not even spring yet and you guys are already counting down


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Christmas soap is srs business.


----------



## Relle (Feb 23, 2013)

44,44,44


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 23, 2013)

oh my goodness!  Thinking about Christmas already?  Love all the animations by the way.  Holding my 1 yr old daughter while reading this post and she about launched herself into the screen to touch them all!


----------



## Relle (Feb 23, 2013)

Its never too early :grin: .


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2013)

I have actually been thinking about soaps and maybe lip balms for my friends for Christmas.  It is just a matter of not giving away everything I make beforehand   I have mentioned being poor and I often can't afford to buy a lot for family and friends.  This seems like the best of both worlds to me.  I get to make soap and have fun, and give away gifts!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 23, 2013)

I know how it is to be financially strapped and I hope the situation improves for you soon.


----------



## tryanything (Feb 24, 2013)

Darn it! I just ordered some Christmas scents and colors to make for family and friends.  Now I'm debating if I want to place another order and attempt a swap this year.  I'm trying to get my holiday stuff done early since I'm moving this summer (no idea where yet.  Yay!) and will be having a baby around Halloween.  It's going to be a busy year!


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, that does sound like a busy year! Best of luck and make your soaps for the holidays early!


----------



## Relle (Feb 27, 2013)

43,43,43


----------



## new12soap (Feb 27, 2013)

You are killing me, Relle.  Just killing me.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 27, 2013)

new12soap said:


> You are killing me, Relle.  Just killing me.



Because you won't start shopping on Amazon until about a week before ROFL


----------



## Relle (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't come running to me when its the week before, saying - I haven't got time to make my soap :shock:. Plenty of time NOW.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 27, 2013)

I love the countdown   December is my favorite month of the year!


----------



## new12soap (Feb 27, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Don't come running to me when its the week before, saying - I haven't got time to make my soap :shock:. Plenty of time NOW.


 

Hahaha, and yet you KNOW I will!


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 27, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Don't come running to me when its the week before, saying - I haven't got time to make my soap :shock:. Plenty of time NOW.



A week? Try the day before :-D February 13th "I still haven't made my Valentine's soaps..."


----------



## Relle (Mar 13, 2013)

41, 41, 41


----------



## Hazel (Mar 13, 2013)

Still not worried.


----------



## Relle (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Haze

You look worried to me.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Still not worried.



Lol...reminds me of someone popping a pimple! "It won't scar!" Says my older brother at the bathroom sink we used to share!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 14, 2013)

It's supposed to be a bored/drunk test emoticon. I guess I won't be using this one again.


----------



## Relle (Mar 14, 2013)

I knew that  .


----------



## Hazel (Mar 14, 2013)

Still not worried.


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2013)

37,37,37


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 10, 2013)

no posts for weeks 38-40.  Have you been slacking Relle, or just trying not to scare us *too much*  ;-)


----------



## Badger (Apr 10, 2013)

I wonder if I will get what I want for Christmas this year...


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 10, 2013)

Badger said:


> I wonder if I will get what I want for Christmas this year...



You better say soap-cuz thats what everyone is getting


----------



## Badger (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL!!  Well, that is what most of my friends are getting.  Though one has made it semi-clear that she does not want soap because she only using liquid soap... now, she may end up getting a liquid soap if I feel adventurous.  Actually, I am going to ask all my friends if they can help me towards a membership with the HSCMG, so I can start selling soaps next year.


----------



## Relle (Apr 11, 2013)

36,36,36 weeks and 5days to go.


----------



## Relle (May 8, 2013)

32 weeks to go


----------



## Ruthie (May 8, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> 32 weeks to go http://www.sherv.net/snowflake.ornaments-emoticon-1546.htmlhttp://www.sherv.net/snowflake.ornaments-emoticon-1546.htmlhttp://www.sherv.net/snowflake.ornaments-emoticon-1546.html


 
Love it!  (as if I needed an excuse to make more soap!)


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 8, 2013)

Lol..I am counting down the days until vacation...this is a second vacation count down for me!


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 8, 2013)

...and I'm making soap like a crazy woman!


----------



## Brandica2013 (May 8, 2013)

Another good reason i love this group you make me smile in the am =d not a normal thing for me with being in this amount of pain..so ty!! 

I think its great your so prepared for christmas this early its so busy that time of year anyhow...


----------



## Brandica2013 (May 8, 2013)

maiseycat said:


>



LOL I'm a newbie & those little stick figures are me everytime i soap...love them


----------



## newlycrunchy (May 8, 2013)

Funny I just saw this- I'm playing with a peppermint mocha soap recipe to see if we can give as Christmas gifts this year!


----------



## Hazel (May 8, 2013)

Hmm...maybe I should start some experimental batches for Christmas. 32 weeks sound like plenty of time but it seems like these previous months have flown by.


----------



## Relle (May 8, 2013)

Gotcha roped in early, Hazel.


----------



## Hazel (May 8, 2013)

I said maybe. I didn't say I would.


----------



## Relle (May 8, 2013)

Maybe's, close enough, look at the pretty peacocks.


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2013)

Ooooh! Look at the pretty peacocks.


----------



## Relle (May 18, 2013)

30.5 weeks to go


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 18, 2013)

Time for another batch of Castile soap to get curing!


----------



## cursivearts (May 18, 2013)

Man, I thought I had to think about Christmas cards early, making notecards.  I never thought about the fact, with soap, you pretty much have to start thinking about it the next year as soon as it's over. 

And now I find myself thinking "Peppermint mocha soap, huh?"


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2013)

Slightly over 29 weeks to go and my first Christmas batch has _*orange *_swirls!


----------



## houseofwool (May 30, 2013)

Oh gosh. And here I thought I was on the ball. I really need to play with reds.


----------



## Relle (May 31, 2013)

28 weeks and 5 days to go.







Falling over here Hazel, I can't believe you have one done already.


----------



## kazmi (May 31, 2013)

Was thinking about a nice summer soap to make with the Boston Tea Party FO I just got from NG.  I better put that on the bottom of the list and dig out some red and green oxides.


----------



## Paintguru (May 31, 2013)

What FO/EO combos are people going for this year?  I got some sniffy samples from SOS of some fall/winter scents and I need to grab a few for the Christmas batches!!


----------



## Hazel (May 31, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Falling over here Hazel, I can't believe you have one done already.



I know. I surprised myself, too. :shock:

However, it doesn't count 'cuz it's orange! Allegedly, the Ruby Red Peacock dye is supposed to be a true red in CP. I scented it with peppermint EO and wanted the soap to be white and red.

@ kazmi - Don't put off the summer soap. You still have plenty of time for Christmas.

@ Paintguru - I mainly use what my family and friends prefer to use year round like White Tea & Ginger, Spruce Christmas Tree, Juniper Breeze, Black Canyon, etc.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2013)

Slightly over 24 weeks to go! Is everyone getting excited?


----------



## jean1C (Jul 7, 2013)

I AM!!! Last year I wanted to do baskets for my friends/relatives. I had some family illnesses that kept me busy and if my daughter hadn't set up the tree, we probably would have passed it by without a thought. 

I have a few fragrances that I have bought to get some ideas flowing...FYI..WSP's OLD ST NICK....that would be a NO..unless it was in candles...but still a NO for me.


----------



## Aunt Polly (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes!  I ordered Christmas and Fall fragrances on Friday.  Cant't wait till they arrive!!


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 7, 2013)

Looked for fragrances but the ones I had been looking at were not in stock yet.     But I did get my colors ordered!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2013)

Sounds like people are getting ready! 

_*@ jean1C -
*_
Why no to Old Saint Nick? I've never used it so I don't anything about it.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Jul 7, 2013)

I ordered some fall/winter fragrances and I am so excited to get started on them!  Love the fall/winter season!


----------



## jean1C (Jul 7, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Sounds like people are getting ready!
> 
> _*@ jean1C -*_
> 
> Why no to Old Saint Nick? I've never used it so I don't anything about it.


 
Just not for me...old man cigar smell. Sometimes I like the smell of cigar smoke...but in soap...NO WAY! I can't even imagine it in candles. Can't envision me or my house smelling like Old Uncle Stosh...or the American Legion (I am a veteran) before it went smoke free. 
If you are curious I would try it. That's what I did. It was in a "freebie" from my order from WSP. The other night I even had my daughter and her boyfriend try to find some "complementary" scents from my supply. Yeah....THERE is nothing that goes with it IMO. I ended up melting down some soy wax in a few mason jars and we'll see to whom I can gift them to.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I don't think I'd care for cigar smoke scented soap, either.


----------



## jean1C (Jul 8, 2013)

So, if you ordered...what are you thinking of? 
I have some cranberry fig...AND OHHH!!!!!>>>>>>Pumpkin Crunch from WSP smells Awesome...haven't used it yet. 

Just noticing some have commented on a peppermint mocha. I did one last year. I made a loaf of peppermint, chunked it up and put it in the brown chocolate loaf with a white top with red sprinkles...It was awesome...might be a do again. 

I am thinking of an apple pie thing. Planning is part of the fun. Here is my thought process....NOPE>>>>wait for the PICS...LOL!


----------



## Relle (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Hazel for the reminder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Not sure what Santas ogling but it must be good.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2013)

jean1C said:


> So, if you ordered...what are you thinking of?
> I have some cranberry fig...AND OHHH!!!!!>>>>>>Pumpkin Crunch from WSP smells Awesome...haven't used it yet.



I won't order FOs because I just use what my family prefers and I already have them on hand. However, your comment about WSP Pumpkin Crunch reminded me I have some Apple Caramel Crunch which might be wonderful in wax melts. I'll have to experiment with it to see if the FO will work in wax. 




Relle9 said:


> Not sure what Santas ogling but it must be good.



Well, I hate to sound boastful but they're looking right at me.


----------



## Relle (Jul 8, 2013)

Yearrr, sure they are .


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh. But yearrr...they are looking right at me when I go to your post.


----------



## Relle (Jul 10, 2013)

It's exactly 24 weeks until CHRISTMAS


----------



## CaliChan (Jul 10, 2013)

does peppermint EO fade?? Im already antsy to start on my xmas soaps


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 10, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> does peppermint EO fade?? Im already antsy to start on my xmas soaps


 
Not in my experience.  It can last for years.


----------



## CaliChan (Jul 10, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Not in my experience.  It can last for years.


YAY thank you!


----------



## Relle (Aug 7, 2013)

19 weeks until Christmas


----------



## Hazel (Aug 8, 2013)

oh crap.


----------



## Relle (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## new12soap (Aug 10, 2013)

Is there really just no stopping this???

ACK!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, yes. There is a way to stop this but I don't think you'd like it. Plus your family would miss you and your soap.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2013)

16 weeks and 5 days until


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Aug 29, 2013)

Hazel said:


> 16 weeks and 5 days until



Are you serious! :crazy:


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 29, 2013)

Merry already! 
Let's get fat one holiday at a time in order.
And i Still have October soaps to finish.


----------



## Relle (Sep 5, 2013)

15 weeks and 5 days to go.









It's hot here already and it's only just spring, going to be 31C on Monday.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 5, 2013)

Save some of that sun Relle to send to us here in the northern parts on Christmas.  We're gonna need it  LOL

I haven't even finished my Fall soaps yet.  Yikes!!!


----------



## Relle (Sep 26, 2013)

12 weeks and 5 days to go.

I made my 3 chrissy soaps now, so all done and on the rack for curing.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, now I'm getting worried. roblem:


----------



## Relle (Sep 26, 2013)

Doesn't sound long now does it Hazel when you see 12 weeks.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2013)

Nope! Doesn't seem like much time at all now.


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh, can I join???  I just love Christmas.  I've got some soaps curing and just waiting for Three (3) shipments of goodies to make all my baskets 
It's my turn to do dinner and my DH won't let me put the tree up yet. 
He says I have to wait until spooky day is over. Uber bummer


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm the same way. I don't like Christmas decorations up until after Halloween. But to be fair, I love Halloween decorations. :grin:


----------



## eyeroll (Sep 27, 2013)

I guess I'm old-fashioned. I don't put up the tree or Christmas decorations until the day after Thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Relle (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, no issues here, we don't have Thanksgiving or Halloween, it's not really an aussie thing. I like to have the tree up by the 1st Dec. if I decide to put one up that is - haven't felt like digging it all out the last couple of years.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2013)

eyeroll said:


> I guess I'm old-fashioned. I don't put up the tree or Christmas decorations until the day after Thanksgiving.



I didn't say I put them up after Halloween. I just don't like them up until November. I used to put a tree up Dec 24 and take it down Dec 26. Of course, the reason for this isn't relevant anymore.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 27, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Well, no issues here, we don't have Thanksgiving or Halloween, it's not really an aussie thing. I like to have the tree up by the 1st Dec. if I decide to put one up that is - haven't felt like digging it all out the last couple of years.


 
Relle I wish we didn't have halloween here, can't stand it. (Sorry Hazel)

But I'm not a big decorator either less and less with each "birthday"


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2013)

You don't have to apologize. It doesn't bother me if you don't like it. It would be a boring world if we were all alike. :grin:


----------



## Relle (Sep 28, 2013)

Even though Halloween isn't an aussie thing I use to decorate the front yard anyway. 
One year a long time ago on Halloween, I was at night college and dh was working in the garage making a knife when he cut himself, the doorbell rang, he thought I had forgot my keys - well he wasn't happy and came to the door a bit angry with blood dripping down his arm and a knife - I don't think those kids ever came back. :-D


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2013)

I wouldn't come back, either.


----------



## lsg (Sep 28, 2013)

Last year I bought a pop-up Christmas tree.  It sounds crazy, but the thing was beautiful.  I highly recommend this type of tree for anyone who dreads putting up and taking down the Christmas tree.  It comes already decorated.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 28, 2013)

lsg said:


> Last year I bought a pop-up Christmas tree.  It sounds crazy, but the thing was beautiful.  I highly recommend this type of tree for anyone who dreads putting up and taking down the Christmas tree.  It comes already decorated.




I Love it but my Husband would certainly die if I did that!


----------



## lsg (Sep 28, 2013)

Mine was just glad that he didn't have to drag a live tree out of the house one more time.


----------



## eyeroll (Sep 28, 2013)

Relle, I'm sorry your husband hurt himself but that. story. is. awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2013)

It doesn't sound crazy to me. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 29, 2013)

Isg, I love it, Christmas in a box!  I think I'm sooooo anxious this year because I put in my "cooking Christmas dinner" retirement notice in.  I tried four years ago and they wouldn't accept my resignation.  This year I made it official.


----------



## lsg (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you both, it comes out of the box kind of like a slinky toy.  A few minor adjustments and it is ready to display.  I retired about four and a half years ago and have never regretted it. Our youngest grandson was born a couple of months before I retired so it worked out just right for me to babysit while his Mom worked. He is in preschool now four days a week, so I get mornings off. Hope you have a great retirement.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 29, 2013)

I just made a soap last night for Christmas that I am calling "No Room in the Inn" (you know...Mary and Joseph's struggle to find a place...anyway, I have a laundry list of essential oils that I blended, added goats milk...I'm excited about that one.  I also just made "Christmas Cookie" with scented bottom, and then I tried piping "frosting" on top...we'll see.


----------



## Relle (Oct 2, 2013)

12 weeks exactly.
11 weeks 6 days for aussies.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 2, 2013)

Yikes!!  I did buy 2 presents yesterday..


----------



## Busyfingers (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay, I come in peace; please don't shoot the messenger.
I'm finished my Christmas shopping. 

Firing snowballs is perfectly acceptable in this situation :smile:


----------



## Relle (Oct 3, 2013)

No snowballs here, but I can send fireballs from the sun .


----------



## meeplesoap (Oct 3, 2013)

I, too, am done with my holiday shopping. I actually shop all year! :silent:

I just finished a loaf of coffee salt soap and some verbena salt bars for gifts as well, so they should be ready by the time the holiday rolls around...


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't even think about Christmas until after Thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Oct 3, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> No snowballs here, but I can send fireballs from the sun .



She also has trained sharks with lasers attached to their heads and if you live near water, it's very possible she can find you.


----------



## roseb (Oct 3, 2013)

Well it took me awhile to figure out what soap to make for the holidays.  I making a "thieves" because it smells like Christmas and a Cream of Tomato Basil because it looks like Christmas.   I'm also crocheting some washcloths.  For my neighbors I'm putting together a basket with some laundry soap, and each of the above soap. 

I also purchased a tree last year to comes out of the box with lights and ornaments...love it!  I was so tired of putting up the tree myself, since my teenage children are now too cool for it.  They hate it, but unless they are willing to help...too bad. LOL


----------



## kazmi (Oct 3, 2013)

^^^ haha I do the same thing Roseb. My little prelit/predecorated tree gets pulled out of the box and we're all set! And now with the kids scattered all over the USA and no grandkids (yet!) it doesn't make sense to put a big one up anymore. As far as Christmas soap I'm still 'in the planning stages' LOL


----------



## kazmi (Oct 3, 2013)

Busyfingers said:


> Okay, I come in peace; please don't shoot the messenger.
> I'm finished my Christmas shopping.
> 
> Firing snowballs is perfectly acceptable in this situation :smile:


 
I'm glad I don't have a snowball yet to fire at ya  LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 5, 2013)

Everyone is getting soap for Christmas this year.  Last year I received my soap making tools and began just before New Years.  I can't believe how many batches I have created since then!  Talk about an addictive hobby!


----------



## Relle (Oct 9, 2013)

11 weeks, the countdown is well and truly on.


----------



## renata (Oct 10, 2013)

When I posted my photos of Rudolph The Cristmas Soap on my FB page people asked what's wrong with me that I'm thinking of Christmas in October. But when I open this topic and see Relle9's warnings, I see that it will soon be too late


----------



## Hazel (Oct 10, 2013)

11 weeks! Noooo!!! [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Eve (Oct 10, 2013)

And to imagine I'm in the Netherlands and need my soaps ready for Sinterklaas if I'm going to give them away... this is the 5th of december. I have six soaps ready now


----------



## Relle (Oct 10, 2013)

Hazel said:


> 11 weeks! Noooo!!! [FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]


 
Love this, I can just see you running around like this Hazel.


----------



## Relle (Oct 10, 2013)

Renata these are not warnings, they are gentle reminders. I've been reminding everyone since January.:shock:


----------



## kazmi (Oct 10, 2013)

Ha!  I'm made a cranberry pomagranate soap last weekend so I'm gonna say it's for gifts and now have my first Christmas soap out of the mold!  Yeah! Not so pretty but it smells great!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2013)

Eve said:


> And to imagine I'm in the Netherlands and need my soaps ready for Sinterklaas if I'm going to give them away... this is the 5th of december. I have six soaps ready now




Six sound good to me. How many more do you have to do?


@ kazmi - Cranberry pomegranate sounds wonderful! I'm sure people won't care about the appearance as long as it smells good. 

@ Relle - I used that one since I didn't have one of a chicken with its head chopped off.


----------



## Busyfingers (Oct 11, 2013)

Are those shark fins swimming around here ? :?

Get ready for it............75 sleeps..................................!

 I gots my shades on for those burning rays from the sun!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 11, 2013)

Soaped "Festival of Lights" today...


----------



## Relle (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Relle (Oct 11, 2013)

Hazel, here's yours - you'll never get off the island. :lolno: NEVER - diabolical laugh.


----------



## green soap (Oct 11, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Soaped "Festival of Lights" today...



sounds really interesting.  Are you going to post pictures?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Hazel, here's yours - you'll never get off the island. :lolno: NEVER - diabolical laugh.



Ha ha ha! Too late. I already sailed away. 



Wanna come?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FO5ijPecVY[/ame]


----------



## Relle (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm there, already close to the second scene one with the Opera House.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 13, 2013)

green soap said:


> sounds really interesting.  Are you going to post pictures?



I will this afternoon!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> I'm there, already close to the second scene one with the Opera House.



Sure...rub it in.


----------



## Eve (Oct 14, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Six sound good to me. How many more do you have to do?
> 
> 
> @ kazmi - Cranberry pomegranate sounds wonderful! I'm sure people won't care about the appearance as long as it smells good.
> ...



I haven't decided who gets one yet, so I'm just making some... I guess around 30
(pieces of soap, by the way, not bars... I make small batches!)


----------



## roseb (Oct 14, 2013)

Soaped two batches on Sunday.  Chamomile & Lavender and Honey & Oats...only three more batches to go!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 14, 2013)

Those sound great! Did you scent the Honey & Oats with a honey scent or just using honey in it?




Eve said:


> I haven't decided who gets one yet, so I'm just making some... I guess around 30
> (pieces of soap, by the way, not bars... I make small batches!)



I make small batches, too. However, I've switched to cutting the bars smaller or using small individual cavity molds. I really don't give out much soap anymore at Christmas. People keep insisting they have plenty. I don't know why.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hazel said:


> People keep insisting they have plenty. I don't know why.


There is NEVER enough soap when you have a variety to choose from!


----------



## squyars (Oct 14, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Those sound great! Did you scent the Honey & Oats with a honey scent or just using honey in it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh!  I volunteer to take some off your hands   I'm not at the "have plenty" stage yet!

I have gotten lots of Christmas "orders"already from friends and family, but since I just started,I have only made small batches.  Time is running out to get enough made and cured for everyone.  Any suggestions to get a lot made.  Big molds?  Small bars?  Few ingredients?  Should I try hot process to have some ready-to-give-away bars?

Thanks everyone.  I love looking at all these great soaps and posts.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 15, 2013)

squyars said:


> I have gotten lots of Christmas "orders"already from friends and family, but since I just started,I have only made small batches.  Time is running out to get enough made and cured for everyone.



You will start to notice your friends and family become more and more interested in you now that you are making soap...lol 

You can do both, make a larger batch or do HP, but either way, make sure they are cured at least 4 weeks before you give them away.  Try doubling one of your recipes and use a shoe box lined with a plastic garbage bag or freezer paper for a larger mold...then beg your family for fancier molds in return...


----------



## squyars (Oct 15, 2013)

I knocked out three batches this morning.  Woo hoo!  Used a cardboard box to make one pound of experimental shampoo bar, then mixed up my first big batch (5 lb) of a very basic CO, PO and OO, then divided into two batches.... one country Christmas scent, and one white tea and ginger.  No colorant yet, so it went fast.  I don't mind, given that the FOs have their own effect; the Christmas one is turning a light brown, and white tea is staying white.... for the moment.  Perhaps I can find myself a few stamps to "spruce them up".

I have a Wal-Mart 4 lb spaghetti box already lined with freezer paper for tonight's bayberry soap.  Hmm, wonder if I can finish off this cartoon of OJ before I set up tonight's meth lab?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2013)

squyars said:


> Uh!  I volunteer to take some off your hands



Bwahahahaha....  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Relle (Oct 15, 2013)

10 weeks to go. 
ho ho ho !


----------



## squyars (Oct 15, 2013)

Argh!  Made four batches today, but this countdown makes me want to get up and make some more.   Must.... buy..... more..... oil.......


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 16, 2013)

Now you're just showing off. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 16, 2013)

I love this countdown....it reminds me that I have upcoming vacation time in 10 short weeks!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2013)

evilnurse said:


> Now you're just showing off.



No offense to squyars but this made me laugh.


----------



## squyars (Oct 16, 2013)

I wish it was showing off, but I only make one and two pound batches, but it sounds impressive when I can say that I made four of them.  LOL


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 16, 2013)

squyars said:


> I wish it was showing off, but I only make one and two pound batches, but it sounds impressive when I can say that I made four of them.  LOL



I demand pictures!!  You've seen all my ugly bars


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## squyars (Oct 17, 2013)

evilnurse said:


> I demand pictures!!  You've seen all my ugly bars



OK, OK!  You asked for it.  This is my collection so far, need to find someplace other than my dining room floor


----------



## Saswede (Oct 17, 2013)

You've been really busy! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Paintguru (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah I need to make my Christmas batches soon.  Need to go through my FO/EO collection and see what jumps out at me.  Also need to restock on lard.


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 17, 2013)

Squyars, looks good!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Relle (Oct 30, 2013)

8 weeks to go.







http://www.sherv.net/color.lights-emoticon-1576.html


----------



## renata (Oct 31, 2013)

The more soap I make the more friends want to have some for Christmas gifts   I already have about 70 bars of soap and one fresh (about 12 bars, tomorrow is the cutting day) That's nuts!

I have only about a week to finish all batches....so they have time to cure


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah....I know what you mean renata!


----------



## Sihir (Nov 1, 2013)

AAaaaaaaaaaagggggggghhhhhhhhh!

:sick:

10 weeks?

I was thinking about not doing my next batch until next weekend...guess I'll soap when my supply shipment comes in on Monday or Tuesday! 

It's experimental, though...it could be a disaster! I'm doing a red and gold colored soap with a wine scent.


----------



## Relle (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry it's 8 weeks. Seven, as from next Wednesday.


----------



## Sihir (Nov 1, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Sorry it's 8 weeks. Seven, as from next Wednesday.



:thumbdown: The situation is even worse than I feared! :smile:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2013)

Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen start your stick blenders, discount your water and get that oven ready to cpop! The crunch is on!


----------



## Relle (Nov 6, 2013)

7 weeks to go.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2013)

Okay everyone! It's getting down to the wire. Soon it will be time to panic!


----------



## Relle (Nov 8, 2013)

Panic, who panics. Not me, you don't panic either do you Hazel. 








Soon, I'll be able to start next years countdown.

:twisted:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2013)

No, I don't panic. I'm not really giving out soap this year because people have threatened me with dire bodily injuries if I even mention soap. 

Well, *&*# 'em. Some people just don't appreciate handmade gifts. 

You're right. It's not too far off for the new countdown.


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 8, 2013)

Um, I just made a Castile soap for my sister for Christmas 2014...


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2013)

I vote you for Queen of Soapmaking! I'm impressed you're planning so far ahead.


----------



## renata (Nov 8, 2013)

This weekend I'll make final two batches of soap. Wil they cure until Chistmas? Please say yes! I put max 40% of OO


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd say yes since a lot of my recipes have 40% up to 50% OO content and I feel they're acceptable after 4 weeks.  I prefer to let my batches cure at least 6 weeks. This isn't something other people do. I'm just weird this way.

eta: This is assuming you're not using any other really soft oils like apricot or hazelnut. I've found those are nicer after an even longer cure. Are you using a water discount? This also helps shorten curing.


----------



## renata (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Hazel! 
I use palm, palm kernel, coconut and shea and castor. And sometimes almond (but in really low %). I don't discount water, I leave it as it is in soapcalc, 38% I think


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2013)

I think it sounds fine with those oils even without a water discount. Most of my recipes with OO, PO, CO, shea and castor have cured well in 4 to 6 weeks. You'll have about 6 weeks for curing and still time to wrap. 

Are you using water or another liquid? If you're using heavy cream, I'd recommend a 6 week cure but again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 8, 2013)

Hippy Christmas being made today.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute (even though I do have Reindeer Poo already curing).


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2013)

I heard the first Christmas song today on the radio - Feliz Navidad by Jose Feliciano.

I'll know it's really close to Christmas when I finally hear...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oOzszFIBcE[/ame]


----------



## kazmi (Nov 11, 2013)

It's snowing right now so it really is starting to feel like Christmas right around the corner.  Glad I got mine done a few weeks ago Whew!


----------



## Relle (Nov 12, 2013)

Not feeling like Christmas here, it's been raining the last 2 days, waiting for the hot weather to come back.:smile:


----------



## Relle (Nov 13, 2013)

Down to 6 weeks.


----------



## nebetmiw (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, gas prices are down so people will shop this holiday season.  Hubby just drove threw TX oil fields and he says they are pumping like mad.  Hmm I bet I know what will happen after christmas.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 16, 2013)

I just sold $450 in soap today and now I'm panicking I'm not going to have enough for the mall....  :lolno:

The next 2 weeks will be frantic with HP soap making.... *groan*


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2013)

Lindy said:


> I just sold $450 in soap today and now I'm panicking I'm not going to have enough for the mall....  :lolno:
> 
> The next 2 weeks will be frantic with HP soap making.... *groan*



Congratulations! That's so awesome! Well, not the panic and not the frantic making of soap but you know what I mean. :grin:


----------



## Lindy (Nov 19, 2013)

I do...LOL


----------



## Relle (Nov 20, 2013)

OK, now you can panic Hazel. It's down to the wire at - wait for it - 

5 weeks to go and only 5, I can't stretch it any further.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not panicking. I have what I have and that's it for everyone. Some of the soap will be given out at Thanksgiving so I do have to start wrapping. Bleagh! I hate wrapping 'cuz it's boring.

If I do anything in the next few weeks, it's going to be experimenting with different additives and trying liquid soap (yes, again :roll: )

Oh, I almost forgot! I still have cream soap which I made over a year ago. I need to get those batches out and play with them.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Nov 20, 2013)

I pulled out my crème soap and added water to make it pourable, it turned out just lovely.  I am also concerned about running out of soap for Christmas sales, have been frantically making some but the cure time...  People keep buying this stuff!  Good problem to have, I know..


----------



## roseb (Nov 20, 2013)

Lindy said:


> I just sold $450 in soap today and now I'm panicking I'm not going to have enough for the mall....  :lolno:
> 
> The next 2 weeks will be frantic with HP soap making.... *groan*




YAY!!! Congrats!  Not having enough soap "because I sold it all" is a problem I would like to have!  LOL  

Well, I'm all set for Christmas!  I have about 100 bars as presents this year.  My family and friends are going to be much more appreciative of these present instead of the scarves they got a couple of years ago.  We live in Florida...South Florida.  LOL


----------



## JessieD (Nov 20, 2013)

Haha! I just found this thread and I honestly read it from 51 weeks on…made me smile! LOVE the dancing santas, reindeer, sharks, and elves. Too funny


----------



## Lindy (Nov 21, 2013)

RoseB I actually ended up with just enough soap to get through to Christmas Eve last year.  I plan on making 18 batches this week to be cured enough with a huge water discount to package in 2 weeks...


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2013)

JessieD said:


> LOVE the dancing santas, reindeer, sharks, and elves. Too funny



JessieD - 

I should go back and read this again. It's been so long I've probably forgotten most of it. I didn't realize there were Christmas sharks.


----------



## JessieD (Nov 21, 2013)

Hazel - Lol, there were sharks with lazer beams trapping you on an island, but you escaped in a sail boat. The thread is quite funny for anyone who hasn't read it. Lol


----------



## Relle (Nov 22, 2013)

Just for you Hazel. He's friendly - see his smile.


----------



## renata (Nov 22, 2013)

Wrapping weekend is coming! I have 130 bars to wrap


----------



## squyars (Nov 22, 2013)

Any recommendations on how to wrap your soaps for holiday giving?  I have lots of guest and full sized soaps, but don't want to spend tons of time or money to wrap.  Thinking about getting small gift bags from the dollar store.


----------



## AshPea (Nov 22, 2013)

For my soap gifts I'm thinking tissue paper and string for gift wrapping. But I'd want to label them and I don't know how I'm going to do that yet.


----------



## roseb (Nov 22, 2013)

I got some beautiful gifts bags at Dollar Tree (2 for $1).  I'll wrap them with my regular cigar band in Christmas colors, add a little tissue and good to go!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 22, 2013)

JessieD said:


> Hazel - Lol, there were sharks with lazer beams trapping you on an island, but you escaped in a sail boat. The thread is quite funny for anyone who hasn't read it. Lol



I went back and re-read the thread. I'd forgotten so much. I was giggling here and there. 


_*@ Relle *_- He's not smiling because he's friendly. He's smiling because he's anticipating and thinking "Gonna eat you up, yum". 

_*@ Renata*_ - Wow! 130 bars. Now I can't complain about what I have to do. How long is that going to take you?

I think gift bags from the Dollar Store sounds good and tissue wrap, too. I've used the unbleached coffee filters before and tied with raffia for packaging. But that's rustic looking and may not be good for Christmas soap.
_*
@ AshPea*_ - I recently discovered the ease of using Avery Design Pro. You can use it to print labels on cardstock to make tags or print labels on adhesive back paper.


----------



## Relle (Nov 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I went back and re-read the thread. I'd forgotten so much. I was giggling here and there.
> _*@ Relle *_- He's not smiling because he's friendly. He's smiling because he's anticipating and thinking "Gonna eat you up, yum".


 
 At least he has his hat on for the Christmas feast.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 23, 2013)

But it's only to hide the laser beam attached to his forehead!


----------



## Relle (Nov 26, 2013)

4 weeks and that's it folks, to late after today for CP to cure in time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you have left it too late now, you have missed the boat.
 Better luck next year.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 26, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Better luck next year.



Or better planning?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Already moved on to Valentine's Day soaps   Lavender confetti cake soap, Pure Seduction dupe, Falling in Love Dupe...Oh, and then I have a green beer soap for St. Patrick's Day...


----------



## squyars (Nov 26, 2013)

Stop it! Stop it! Will the insanity ever end?!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 26, 2013)

No. It's never ending. :twisted:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Good news though-now is the perfect time to start making Castile soap for next Christmas!


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2013)

3 weeks to go.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2013)

Everybody ready?


----------



## DaleF (Dec 5, 2013)

Ready?? Really??

I'm just now looking at trying soap for the first time and was hoping to have something to give in gift baskets for some guy friends.  The more I read the more i think it isn't going to happen by Christmas.  :-(

Being a bunch of guys, a good portion of which are bikers, I was thinking maybe a leather/earthy scented soap.  Having a hard time finding a FO for leather.  Might have to switch things up a bit.

Also still searching for a good basic 2lb HP recipe for bath soap.

Ugh...why do I also procrastinate? HAHA


----------



## Hazel (Dec 5, 2013)

There are leather FOs you can use. I haven't used any so I can't recommend one but people have discussed them previously.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 5, 2013)

WSP sells a melt and pour detergent free base that I am considering to make some last minute Christmas soaps.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 6, 2013)

I think I should make some Castile and see if could ready sit on a shelf for a whole year?  roblem: I don't think I could do it! And even if I can my "grown" children are relentless. Christmas 2014 I'm going to give it a try.

Lizflowers here I go!


----------



## Relle (Dec 6, 2013)

Dale F, you could be ready for Christmas 2014.  
 That's only 54 weeks away - plenty of time and my countdown will start in the New Year - no excuses then.


----------



## DaleF (Dec 6, 2013)

Only 54 weeks???

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

DaleF said:


> Ready?? Really??
> 
> I'm just now looking at trying soap for the first time and was hoping to have something to give in gift baskets for some guy friends.  The more I read the more i think it isn't going to happen by Christmas.  :-(
> 
> ...




We'll, if you are a first timer and really want to give away for Christmas, melt and pour is the way to go. ( that may just be my thinking). Guys may like cinnamon too or sandlewood. My husband loves lavender.


----------



## roseb (Dec 9, 2013)

I got my 80 bars wrapped and ready to give!  I made Hot Cocoa (cocoa butter with powdered cocoa), Lavender and Chamomile (OO infused with Lavender from my garden), Tres Leches (my first adventure using lard) and a goat milk, honey and oatmeal bar.  I'm pretty psyched.  I haven't told anyone what the soaps are so everyone will be surprised.


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 9, 2013)

squyars said:


> Any recommendations on how to wrap your soaps for holiday giving?  I have lots of guest and full sized soaps, but don't want to spend tons of time or money to wrap.  Thinking about getting small gift bags from the dollar store.


I got 100 cello bags with an adhesive strip for, like, $6.  I put a bar of soap in then wrap it tighter with tape (a tad OCD) and slap an Avery label on it.  Good to go.


----------



## squyars (Dec 9, 2013)

NurseEmily said:


> I got 100 cello bags with an adhesive strip for, like, $6.  I put a bar of soap in then wrap it tighter with tape (a tad OCD) and slap an Avery label on it.  Good to go.



Where did you find the bags?  I really need to get these wrapped up.  Wonderful suggestion!


----------



## AKjulz (Dec 10, 2013)

Papermart.com has gobs of different types of bags, boxes and all around packaging ideas, and good prices!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 10, 2013)

I have my soaps in little bags made of tissue material. Here is an example. The soaps are individually wrapped with plastic wrap first and then in the bags


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2013)

Those are really pretty! I bet the recipients are going to love them. :grin:


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Hazel. I just hope so!


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2013)

2, 2, only 2 to go.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 11, 2013)

Relle9 , was that in context of my soap gifts?  

If yes, it is a set of 2 soaps for people at work  people at work get only 2. Family will get a mixture of soaps.  ( more like a basket)


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 11, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> 2, 2, only 2 to go.


 

I'm not ready!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh oh! I think panic may be occurring soon with Manda.


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> Relle9 , was that in context of my soap gifts?
> 
> If yes, it is a set of 2 soaps for people at work  people at work get only 2. Family will get a mixture of soaps.  ( more like a basket)


 
 That would be no, it is because it's only 2 weeks 'til Christmas.


----------



## Relle (Dec 16, 2013)

7 days to go - ho ho


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2013)

7 days!!! 



It's not soap or B&B I'm freaking about. It's everything else I have to get done. I haven't even put up the tree yet.


----------



## new12soap (Dec 16, 2013)

Wanna know the worst part about this thread? In 2 weeks she will start all over again! ARGH!!!


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 16, 2013)

OMG!!!  I still haven't figured out anything to put the soaps in... AHHHHHH!!!!  :crazy:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2013)

Manda - 

As in packaging or as a gift set? We can try to help you figure something out.

eta: Except I can't help tonight because I'm going to bed. 



new12soap said:


> Wanna know the worst part about this thread? In 2 weeks she will start all over again! ARGH!!!




I enjoy Relle's Christmas Countdowns but I have to admit I laughed when I read your comment.


----------



## Relle (Dec 17, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Manda -
> 
> I enjoy Relle's Christmas Countdowns but I have to admit I laughed when I read your comment.



Well, she's right.:-D   

 Mmmmph, I could always take my bat and ball and go home.:silent:


----------



## new12soap (Dec 17, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I enjoy Relle's Christmas Countdowns but I have to admit I laughed when I read your comment.


 
I do too!



> Mmmmph, I could always take my bat and ball and go home.


 
And let me get lax over those long lazy days of summer? Naw


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 17, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Manda -
> 
> As in packaging or as a gift set? We can try to help you figure something out.
> 
> ...


 



Something for a gift set.  I keep trying to find some small box or basket that isn't too expensive (I'm making about 12 of these so I want to keep the cost down).  I'm planning on going to the cigar store a couple of towns over after work tonight and hope they have some boxes that will work. I welcome any other ideas!


----------



## neeners (Dec 17, 2013)

ourwolfden said:


> Something for a gift set. I keep trying to find some small box or basket that isn't too expensive (I'm making about 12 of these so I want to keep the cost down). I'm planning on going to the cigar store a couple of towns over after work tonight and hope they have some boxes that will work. I welcome any other ideas!


 

what about shoe boxes?  or used tins of sorts (Christmas cookie/chocolate tins?).  used boxes at the grocery or hardware store?


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 17, 2013)

neeners said:


> what about shoe boxes?  or used tins of sorts (Christmas cookie/chocolate tins?).  used boxes at the grocery or hardware store?




If you have even any cookie boxes just take a spray paint bottle and paint it gold or silver or green or red and you will not even need to gift wrap


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2013)

ourwolfden said:


> Something for a gift set.



I liked neeners and Khanjari's suggestions; although, I'd use gift wrap to cover the cookie boxes instead of painting them. I have seen some nice tins and decorated boxes at dollar stores. Another suggestion is buying the plastic food containers with lids which come in a 2 pack or 3 pack. Example of food container.  I don't know what size you need for the gift set but the dollar store generally has a varied selection. This sounds weird but bear with me a moment while I explain. 

Cover the container and lid with gift wrap. Use the lid as a tray and put the container on top. You can buy bags of crinkled paper strips at the dollar store. Sprinkle some festive looking strips into the container and put your gifts into the container. They also have rolls of cellophane at the dollar store you can use to wrap the containers. Basically, bag them up and use curly ribbon to tie them off. You have a "basket" and the recipients will have a useful plastic container. If you can find a 2 pk container for $1.00, then you'd have $6 in the containers and then the price for the crinkle paper, cellophane, gift wrap and curly ribbon. I think all of these items would be $1 each - maybe. I know it did cost $1 when I bought a roll of cellophane at the dollar store. I had looked at the crinkle paper bags and I think they were also a dollar for each. The curly ribbon was a multiple pack of varied colors but I don't remember what colors were in the packs. I was just browsing so I really wasn't paying much attention. 

And this is my weird and cheap idea for packaging a gift set. 



new12soap said:


> And let me get lax over those long lazy days of summer? Naw :wink:



Absolutely! We need Relle to keep us motivated.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 17, 2013)

Hazel, I like your idea too


----------



## Relle (Dec 18, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> :-D
> 
> Mmmmph, I could always take my bat and ball and go home.:silent:



 Oooops, just realised I am home. hehehe


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 18, 2013)

I like all the ideas.  I ended up buy some Christmas boxes at Wal-Mart last night… not quite what I had in mind but at a dollar a piece the price was right and so was the size.  I have a scarf to put in the bottom and use for filling for the women who are getting a box of soap.  One of the guys is getting a Dr Who shirt I made for him.  

I still need to figure out what to put in the bottom of the boxes for the other guys.  So far the guys are getting two bars of soap, a container with a lid of shaving soap, a shaving brush, maybe some razors (because it is always nice to have more razors).  These are for two guys in their mid-twenties.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 18, 2013)

Like Hazel had mentioned, you can host put some curly paper to fill the space or you can use an empty box (smaller than the gift box) invert it and fill the unwanted space and then place all you gift items on that inverted box


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> use an empty box (smaller than the gift box) invert it and fill the unwanted space and then place all you gift items on that inverted box



That's a good suggestion!



ourwolfden said:


> I still need to figure out what to  put in the bottom of the boxes for the other guys.



Christmas boxes - even cheaper than my idea! You're the new Thrift Queen. 

I asked my sister what she puts in boxes for her sons and she suggested deodorant, gloves, knit cap, socks, etc. Basically things they need underneath the fun stuff. However, these might not be good ideas if these guys aren't related to you. I can't help because I just give money. I figure they're old enough to shop for themselves.


----------



## Relle (Dec 19, 2013)

6 sleeps to go.


----------



## neeners (Dec 19, 2013)

ourwolfden said:


> I still need to figure out what to put in the bottom of the boxes for the other guys. So far the guys are getting two bars of soap, a container with a lid of shaving soap, a shaving brush, maybe some razors (because it is always nice to have more razors). These are for two guys in their mid-twenties.


 
socks or boxers?  I know my bf is always in need of socks...  hmm....toque, aftershave, hat?


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 19, 2013)

My husband is always out of socks! And you can never go wrong with a nice sweater (depending on your budget)


----------



## neeners (Dec 19, 2013)

I just don't know what boys/men do with socks!!!  my bf has a whole drawer, and it's impossible to find any that match or aren't torn.  then he comes and steals my socks.  good thing Santa knows to bring him socks!  lol


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 19, 2013)

neeners said:


> I just don't know what boys/men do with socks!!!  my bf has a whole drawer, and it's impossible to find any that match or aren't torn.  then he comes and steals my socks.  good thing Santa knows to bring him socks!  lol




I do the laundry in the house so I make sure they are in a pair but his always get torn from the bottom! And that's when the pairing gets disrupted


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 19, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> My husband is always out of socks! And you can never go wrong with a nice sweater (depending on your budget)


 


I like the sweater idea.  They are my husband’s nephews – I say it like that because one of the guys is a year younger than me the other is a year older.  Great guys.  We already got them some liquor filled chocolates.  I just have a hard time because I don’t really know them or spend that much time around them.  I may try to throw together some mechanics scrub (they both work in construction) and add some work gloves and a knit cap.  Thank you all so much for the ideas.  I have one boy box ready to go so I will post pictures of it when I get time!


----------



## neeners (Dec 19, 2013)

in construction?  then what about nice merino wool socks to go into their work boots?!?


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 19, 2013)

neeners said:


> in construction?  then what about nice merino wool socks to go into their work boots?!?




I like the idea!


----------



## Relle (Dec 20, 2013)

4 sleeps to go.


----------



## Relle (Dec 22, 2013)

2 and only 2 to go.

Then I'll start all over again. :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Relle (Dec 24, 2013)

It's here - Happy Christmas everyone. 

I made soap today (xmas day) for Easter.:shh: Couldn't help myself, but I'm nearly out of OO .


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## new12soap (Dec 24, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Then I'll start all over again. :twisted::twisted::twisted:


 
Ahhhhhh we would be disappointed if you didn't 

Merry Christmas, Everyone, or Happy Whatever Makes You Happy!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!  I can hardly wait for the new thread!


----------



## Lefki (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys! Here in Athens we have a wonderful sun today, no sign of snow at all. But I don't mind, the sun is quite warm and we will spend the day outside.

I wish health and happiness for you and your families.

:angel::angel:


----------



## roseb (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone from sunny S. Florida! I hope everyone spends a wonderful day with friends and family!


----------



## kazmi (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays (which ever you celebrate).  We celebrated our Christmas last nite.  So guess what I get to do today.  Yah, make soap  LOL


----------



## Trinity (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas all my fellow soap addicts  Hope you all have a wonderful Holiday and Kazmi I am jealous that you get to soap today I still have to wrap presents  which is my least favorite thing to do


----------



## seven (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry christmas and happy holidays to all :* :*

Shall we start valentine's soaps? I see Relle is already way ahead with easter


----------



## squyars (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!   My soaps are quite the hit for gifts.  Can't wait for my next batch.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 25, 2013)

seven said:


> Merry christmas and happy holidays to all :* :*
> 
> Shall we start valentine's soaps? I see Relle is already way ahead with easter




I think I will go with Valentine's day too. That way we celebrate all occasions with each other


----------

